
“Face it: There's no money in open source” - nyan4
http://www.infoworld.com/article/3032647/open-source-tools/face-it-theres-no-money-in-open-source.html
======
Ezhik
To my knowledge most models of making a profit with open source involve
selling services like support or hosting around it.

The value of Red Hat is also in support and training that they offer.

So I think big companies can exist with open source easily, and they already
do. I do, however, have questions about what a single developer can do. Can't
really offer a whole lot of support for some widget you'd normally sell in an
app store.

------
keefe
what about
[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/cloudera#/entity](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/cloudera#/entity)
?

------
ZeroGravitas
wow, I've not read a Matt Asay piece in years. And strangely, he seems to be
saying the exact same thing he said then.

------
audleman
No surprise here

